# Stainless Steel Cookware Cleaning



## CTee (Apr 7, 2011)

I've purchased a nice set of cookware, but it doesn't come clean.
I've used the frying pan several times, and have scrubbed it with a Scotch-Brite pan, and it still comes out looking like this:







What am I doing wrong? Is there a better way to clean a stainless steel pan? Is the pan turning blue because of the city water?  I've never experienced this problem before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2011)

Buy a can of Barkeepers Friend.  It's a scouring powder that's made for stainless steel cookware.  Scrub the pan with the BKF and a sponge.  The stains will be gone.  I sometimes get stains like that when I cook a high starch food.

I recommend against ever using a Scotchbrite pad as it's harsh enough to scratch the pan, especially the shinier exterior.

I clean all my SS with BKF and a blue scrubby sponge (safe for non-stick surfaces).


----------



## CTee (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will try that. I never scrubbed the outside of the pans for fear of scratching the polished finish. 

I will look for Barkeepers Friend at local grocery store.

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 7, 2011)

CTee said:


> Thanks so much. I will try that. I never scrubbed the outside of the pans for fear of scratching the polished finish.
> 
> I will look for Barkeepers Friend at local grocery store.
> 
> Thanks Andy!


 

Welcome to DC. 

Josie


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 8, 2011)

if you use your cookware, and I presume that's why you bought it, it will show such use in scratches etc. However, you are correct in not wanting to aggravate the issue with abrasives. (for sure keep away from steel wool!)


----------



## jennyema (Apr 8, 2011)

Barkeepers Friend is a miracle product.  You can use it on a lot more than SS, too.

Andy is right about the scotch brite; use a safer pad.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2011)

I have not tried BKF for stainless but "Stainless steel magic" does a great on cleaning the exterior of my stainless appliances and it comes in a spray.

I don't think it is intended for cleaning utensils or cookware.


----------



## CTee (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow!  I finally found some Barkeepers Friend, and used it on that same pan pictured above. Looks brand new again!






Thanks for all the replies. This is my first stainless steel cookware, so I'm still learning. I've had my share of nonstick cookware, only to have it wear out after a couple of years. 

I still have problems with food sticking to these pans tho. The other night I fried some potatoes, and they turned brown quicker, but the bottom of the pan was brown from them. Any ideas on using stainless steel cookware?

Here's the set I have:




I read good reviews on this set, and the price was right too.


----------



## peat moss (Jun 12, 2011)

*Stainless steel cookware cleaning*

I discovered by accident the best way to clean a stainless steel sauce pan. I wanted to make a rhubarb stew and used large saucepan which had a food film I wasn't able to clean with any type of cleaner including products used to clean this type of cookware. After the rhubarb simmered for some time I emptied the saucepan and saw how clean the pan was. It was just has clean as the day I bought it. Mind you the rhubarb had a different taste to it but I gained a clean pan. Another product which works is Polident which is used for overnight denture cleaning. I use this for my stainless steel coffee pot. I fill it with hot water and toss in 6 tablets and close the lid. Let stand overnight and rinse a few times to get rid of the minty flavour. You may have to repeat this process if your pot is really coffee stained. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread is full of great tips and tricks for cooking with your SS pans. =)


----------

